# Copy programs from PVR 508 to PC?



## flatspin (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi I recently purchased a PVR 508 and was wondering if there is a way to archive (copy) programs recorded on the PVR 508 to my PC's hard disk? I know that I could capture the program using a video card, but was wondering if there was any way to access the hard disk in the PVR directly and copy the MPEG's without translating to analog signal first. 

What is that expansion port for on the back of the PVR? Could this be of use?

thx,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Check out Leo Laporte's "Screen Savers" show on Tech TV (191) as he's attempting to do just that...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out the Dishrip Yahoo Group which is all about moving files from a Dish PVR to a PC.

I've never tried any of the methods they talk about, and following them voids your 508 warranty.


----------



## bearklaw (Jan 3, 2003)

Oops, got the url wrong, and can't edit the message as I wasn't logged in when I posted. The correct URL is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dishrip.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, guys, this is as far as this thread can go. Due to our Terms of Use, item m:



> *(m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited. However, discussion about upgrading the hard drive in a PVR is allowed.*


We can't let the discussion about this go any farther. I would also suggest the dishrip group to learn about how to pull information off of your PVR hard drive. I know that it's possible, and that various people have sucessfully done it (although it is a lot of work, and not always successful). But, you'll have to go to that group for the details.

Closing thread.


----------

